# September TOTM Contest



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey all! It is, once again, time to send in your photo submissions for Tank of the Month! Send in your best picture of your best tank, and let's see who has the best! No more "next month" excuses, let's see those tanks!


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

How do I submit my tank?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Click my username, click the send PM option, and send me a link to your picture. Good luck!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

One day.:fish:


----------



## fish boy (Sep 9, 2012)

im not entering.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i sent my picture


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

funlad3;321161No more "next month" excuses said:


> Is that a challenge? Hmmm


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Five more entry slots guys! The deadline will be this Saturday at midnight. That way, I can get the contest up Sunday.


----------



## powergo (Oct 27, 2012)

i think we need to start new one for NOV and close this topic.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Funlad's last post was 10-09-12. So he still thinks Sept. is recent. Can't we get someone to take over these chores and keep up the members' interest in the site? This procrastination is unacceptable and detrimental to the site.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree bob....for some reason anybody that takes on the responsibilities of the TOTM and POTM just kind of drops out...i do understand that people have lives but if they can't fulfill the needs of the task they shouldn't take it on....no doubt the things like school and family and job come first....

so...........i guess we are open to someone to take over the task of running POTM and TOTM duties....
i would actually do it but believe me , i truly lack the needed skills for the job...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Loha you do so much anyway with helpful and very detailed answers


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I feel as if I have read this arguement over and over and over again since I came here.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here. I could do it, but there are plenty of others here that could do it too, and I am pretty busy with school. BUT, if I am needed, I can try and see how it works. I also seem to remember Cory volunteering....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I could have been able to in the past but with newborn I hardly have time to take a shower. 

Here's what you guys should all do. 

1. Is funlad unable to complete the task.

2. Who will take his spot.

3. Take a vote already instead of repeating yourselves over and over. I'm sure you guys can arrange something a lot of you are smart guys/gals here and we have a awesome staff of people who can take this over. 

Now I personally lost interest in doing totm and potm it slacks motivation and is never closed on time or opened on time and takes forever. It's almost November now and September shouldn't be even looked at seeing as there was never a October and oct is just about over now.

So I'm sure someone with a bit more time could take over and get it done on time if no one elects you to do it who cares just do it on your own.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

With all of the negative comments I dont know who would want to take over this task. Unless you have the ability to take over, dont complain. 

Hahaha this is starting to sound like a union job


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey guys, i have done it in the past, the only problem with being at collage is i sometimes lack the time for it but i am willing if noone else is


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I showed interest in this a while back and would still be willing to step up and take care of it.

I work from home and have nothing but time on my side.


-Ralph


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

arch aquatics said:


> I showed interest in this a while back and would still be willing to step up and take care of it.
> 
> I work from home and have nothing but time on my side.
> 
> ...



^^^^^ This sounds like the man for the job


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Ralph ; thank you my friend....this is greatly appreciated...

TO THOSE WISHING TO ENTER THEIR PICS FOR "TOTM" OR "POTM" , PLEASE SUBMIT THEM VIA PRIVATE MESSAGE TO " ARCHAQUATICS "


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Ralph, why don't you take TOTM and I'll take POTM. If of course it's okayed by Yung or TOS. You can take both if you want though. I just thought you might only want one. I'm homeschooled and though I don't have a huge amount of time, I have time to play video games, check emails, do water changes, work out occasionally, and do other fun stuff. I have considered trying to do a betta of the month because bettas usually lose and they are a common fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like it's been taken. Thanks Arch! Remember, if it gets too much, feel free to pm me if you don't want both competitions.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

ok folks i will be posting for November a bit later once i get my wee ones down for bed


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

THANK YOU, Ralph


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I know it's kinda late to say this but, I can take 1 of them. I haven't been here very long but I hope you guys could trust me. Unless you 2 already are set to do it, fine by me. I just wanted to offer some help.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot for taking them! bullseyejoey, he's volunteered to take both. It can be tiring uploading pictures and I have spent at least 40 minutes just trying to upload 6 pics to one thread.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i gots me some nifty new tricks for photos in threads  we will see if they work!


----------

